# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Цена вопроса

## Виктор 199

Всем добрый вечер.
Допустим. проблема с компом...то ли вирусов наглотался , то ли XP уже глючит...последний раз ставили всё и сразу года два назад. 

Что у нас получается в лучшем :confused: виде на сегодняшней день при вызове "крутой"=в 20рейтинга Яндекс, фирмы скорой помощи:
- диагностика бесплатная (почти :))
- установка XP - от 550 р.
- наладка XP - от 790 р.
- установка антивируса - от 500 р.
- Офис 2007 - от 390 р.
------------------------
итого ОТ = 2230 р.

а если прибавить , допустим, установку 
- графика = Ai,Ph,Corel 
- установить драйвера МФУ и Стрим
- почту Bat
которые ВСЕ , кстати, висят в дистрибутиве компа

выходит всё под 3500 наших российских рублей за 4 часа работы.

Я, конечно, всё понимаю, но...

Комп домашний, обслуживался всегда человеком одной из таких "крутых" фирм, который после первого оплаченного фирме приезда стал приезжать и обслуживать его с периодичностью год - как частное лицо в виде доп. заработка и не ломил такие цены = все были довольны, но он переехал.

Поэтому имею наглость задать вопрос к сообществу молодых профессионалов на Фрилэнсе:

Может быть имеется у кого-нибудь на примете грамотный человек не обременённый оплатой офисов, оптимизацией в рунете, оплатой налогов и т.д. который приедет и всё грамотно сделает за примлимую сумму - как физическому лицу.

P.S. Ни сколько не хочется найти халяву и "лоха" , работающего за копейки - СМ. обзац выше

Спасибо

----------

